# Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k



## pluanx (3. September 2015)

*Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

Hey, suche eine Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k habe an die h100i oder and die h110 gedacht (mit 2x EKL Alpenföhn Föhn Wing Boost Black & White Plus  lüftern statt den standart lüftern )aber hab mich hier bisschen durchgelesen und bemerkt, das sehr viele von denen abraten ^^
Habt ihr vielleicht andere Vorschläge ?
Budget Für wakü: bis 150


----------



## Ryle (3. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

Wenn du dir doch schon durchgelesen hast, dass viele davon abraten solltest du doch auch die Argumente gelesen haben, dann stellt sich mir die Frage warum du trotzdem eine willst.
Wenn der Platz vorhanden ist, dann ist ein potenter Luftkühler immer die bessere Wahl da leiser, langlebiger und günstiger.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2) oder Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 360mm (MC-G12V3)


----------



## cryon1c (3. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

WaKü nimmt man entweder ne teure AIO und darf dann noch die Lüfter ersetzen, oder man bastelt sich eine custom (oder halt ein Kit wie über mir verlinkt).
Vorteile: Sieht geiler aus, kühlt leiser und besser, man hat keinen fetten Turm mehr der alles verdeckt. 
Nachteile: Preis, mit custom - mehr Arbeit (je nach dem wie weit man gehen will, ob hard tubing gelegt wird etc), Preis, Preis, Preis. Mit guten Lüftern kommste bei ner guten custom WaKü nicht unter 200€ für die CPU alleine...


----------



## sierratango06 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

Ich habe eine H110 auf einem Intel i7 6700 non-K installiert. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit. Ich persönlich empfinde sie als sehr leise. Ich habe die standard mitgelieferten Lüfter drauf.

Temp idle: 28-30 Grad
Vollast: 45-48 Grad

Ist aber leicht gemoddet, da ich noch einen AGB, andere Schläuche und Flüssigkeit montiert bzw. aufgefüllt habe.


----------



## BeaverCheese (9. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den i7 6700k*

Hallo!

Die Enermax Liqtech 240 ist sehr zu empfehlen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3fWYb_8mRQ

Gruß


----------

